# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  InfinityBox_install_BEST_v1.78

## mohamed73

*InfinityBox_install_BEST_v1.78*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 BEST v1.78
  - USB flashing improved
  - MTKx  : Improved flashing (New Drivers supported , BL detection improved)
  - MTKx  : Flash Loaders updated 
  - XG223 : Flash Loaders updated
  - XG213 : Flashing Revised  
 - Service operations improved
  - MTKx  : Improved Security backup 
  - MTKx  : Improved RPL (Security) restore (RPL <> BBID verify)
  - MTKx  : Improved operations in service mode  
  - MTKx  : Improved "Full Label" (RM-945 support)
  - WP8x  : Improved operations in service mode  
  - Navi Manager updated 
   Stability improvements
   Fixed download issues for some fw's
   eMMC content files detection revised
 - Navi Database updated
   Included all latest Asha , WP8x , MTKx firmwares
   Included "Lumia Black" (GDR3) update for some WP8x models (Lumia 1020, Lumia 1520)
   New Products included :
   XG: RM-922 Asha 503(DS)(DoubleShot)
   XG: RM-958 Asha 503(DS)(DoubleShot)
   XG: RM-934 Asha 500(DS)(QIMING)
   WP: RM-939 Lumia 1520  (BANDIT HSPA)
   WP: RM-940 Lumia 1520  (BANDIT ATT)
   WP: RM-997 Lumia 525   (GLEE China)
   WP: RM-998 Lumia 525   (GLEE)  
 - User Data operations improved
  - Released MMC password extraction from fullflash for S^3 phones (Anna, Belle, S3)
  - Released MMC password extraction from XG213 (During Read RPL, Read Flash)
  - Improved Notes/Calendar extraction for S40 (BB5/XGold phones)
  - Improved SMS extraction for S40 (BB5/XGold phones) 
 - xCntTool updated
  - Released XG223 "QIMING" Project support (Asha 500) (Unpack)
  - Improved XG618 support (Asha NGS40) (Unpack/Repack)
  - Added "MeeGo" tab
    Patch Modem : Allow make "patched" FW for fix some CMT errors 
     Fix "MTC_NOT_READY" and "HW_BREAK" errors (CMT DG fault)
  Allow make "normalized" FW for Chinese N9 version (PR_003)
 Remove Version SW : Allow remove "certificate" blocks for make force flashing
 * Use Remove only, if you know, what you do. 
    Supported products : RM-696 (N9)  
 - Other
  - Fixed Manual FileSelect for some models (Old BB5 , Asha NG)
  - Fixed product path issues
  - Stuff Files updated
  - New MTKx drivers uploaded on support area (WinUSB , x64/x86)
  - New MTKx Flash drivers uploaded on support area (Serial NMP , x64/x86)
  - Ini updated and revised
  - Some BugFixes at all

----------

